# Smoking fish with beef/pork



## kaveman42 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was wondering if I smoked Salmon with other meats, will it alter the smell and flavor of the fish? Also the same question the other way, will it alter the beef/pork smell? I have a vertical smoker BTW.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't smoke meat and fish at the same time in the same smoker on the mere chance that the fish will impact the flavor profile of the meat. 

In the past, when my family was heavily into fish on certain religious holidays, everything cooked with the fish had a hint of fish in the flavor profile. Meat obviously wasn't being cooked, but there were plenty of roasted vegetables and cheesy pastas.  The cross flavors may have resulted from food prep, but it was there. 

I have no problem smoking meat, clearing it out, then smoking fish in the same smoker, but some won't even do that.  My Texas wife is not a fish eater at all, except on rare occasions.  A fish flavor in meat would NOT be well received.  Our first Christmas Eve Seven Fish dinner is still one of her favorite stories to tell for laughs.


----------



## kaveman42 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I wont smoke the fish then, I actually hate fish and never eat it.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 12, 2017)

Salmon is one of the few fishes my wife will eat, and she absolutely loves it on the smoker, as long as she doesn't have to be with me when I buy it.  Once she smells anything fishy, she's done.


----------

